# Homepage Changes.



## Andy in Sig (11 Mar 2009)

Shaun,

you may not realise this but every time somebody who knows about computers makes "improvements" to the system, people like me tend to go into a cyber limbo for weeks on end while they work out which buttons to press to get the effects they had before.

... at least that's what tends to happen at work.


----------



## Shaun (11 Mar 2009)

Erm, I haven't changed anything recently, was there something specific you've just noticed that looks a bit _different_?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Chuffy (11 Mar 2009)

He didn't like decimal either.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Mar 2009)

You got that down there now?


----------

